# char ithems werden nicht angezeigt



## sebek (15. November 2006)

hallo leute
habe folgendes problem
es werden bie mir keine ithem,s talentbäume usw. angezeigt
habe schon euren faq durchgelesen
und alles gemacht was dort geschrieben wurde
aber es behebt mein problem nicht
daswegen bitte ich euch um hilfe 
woran kann es liegen
aso hier noch der link

http://www.buffed.de/?c=884792


----------



## Roran (15. November 2006)

sebek schrieb:


> hallo leute
> habe folgendes problem
> es werden bie mir keine ithem,s talentbäume usw. angezeigt
> habe schon euren faq durchgelesen
> ...



Geh erst mal in WoW rein, bleib etwa 5 Minuten drin und dann gehst du ganz aus WoW raus.
Dann schau mal was das BLASC Tool als Meldung aus gibt.

" Es wurden keine Daten übertragen "

oder

" Die Daten wurden erfolgreich übertragen "

Wenn letzteres der Fall sein sollte,
versuch mal den Manueller Upload wenn du alles so eingstellt hast,
das diese auch angezeigt werden sollen.


----------



## sebek (15. November 2006)

super danke es funktioniert


----------



## Geowulf (15. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Geh erst mal in WoW rein, bleib etwa 5 Minuten drin und dann gehst du ganz aus WoW raus.
> Dann schau mal was das BLASC Tool als Meldung aus gibt.
> 
> " Es wurden keine Daten übertragen "
> ...



naja hab ich schon so oft gemacht und funktioniert immer noch nicht...


----------



## Roran (15. November 2006)

Geowulf schrieb:


> naja hab ich schon so oft gemacht und funktioniert immer noch nicht...


Dann poste bitte mal deine Debug.txt aus dem WoW/BLASC Ordner,
und den link zu deinem Char bei BLASC.


----------

